# [Kotor 2] Unterschiede weiblicher Charakter



## LordKugelfisch (21. März 2005)

Ich hab Kotor 2 jetzt einmal durchgespielt, auf der guten Seite der Macht mit nem männlichem Charakter. Jetzt will ich nochmal die dunkle Seite ausprobieren, aber die weiblichen Charakter sehen so verdammt scheiße aus auf der dunklen Seite  Ist da irgendwas anders wenn man nen weiblichen Charakter hat? Lohnt es sich das mit ner Frau durchzuspielen? Bei Kotor 1 konnte man dann ja ne beziehung zu Carth aufbauen (Mit nem männlichem Char zum Glück net, das hätte mich zu sehr an Traumschiff Surprise erinnert  )


----------



## ork1234 (21. März 2005)

LordKugelfisch am 21.03.2005 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Kotor 2 jetzt einmal durchgespielt, auf der guten Seite der Macht mit nem männlichem Charakter. Jetzt will ich nochmal die dunkle Seite ausprobieren, aber die weiblichen Charakter sehen so verdammt scheiße aus auf der dunklen Seite  Ist da irgendwas anders wenn man nen weiblichen Charakter hat? Lohnt es sich das mit ner Frau durchzuspielen? Bei Kotor 1 konnte man dann ja ne beziehung zu Carth aufbauen (Mit nem männlichem Char zum Glück net, das hätte mich zu sehr an Traumschiff Surprise erinnert  )



Also ich finde, dass die holde Weiblichkeit sogar besser aussieht  .



Spoiler



1. Also man bekommt nicht die Dienerin sondern jemandanderen.
2. Man kann ein bisschen mit Atton rummachen
3. Man trifft auf Carth
4. Einige Dialoge sind anders.



Aslo ich würde auf alle Fälle als nächstes weiblich zocken. Zumindest wenn der Patch draussen ist.


----------



## LordKugelfisch (21. März 2005)

ork1234 am 21.03.2005 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> LordKugelfisch am 21.03.2005 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man auf der guten Seite mit der Dienerin zusammenkommen? Bei mir hat die nur so gesagt dass sie einen bewundert und so sonst nix :-o


----------



## jetpackfreak (21. März 2005)

LordKugelfisch am 21.03.2005 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ork1234 am 21.03.2005 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Als Frau bekommt man den Jünger anstatt der dienerin und wenn du jetzt auf der dunklen seite spielst bekommst du hanharr anstatt mira.


----------



## Warwumme (21. März 2005)

Also ich finde, dass die holde Weiblichkeit sogar besser aussieht  .



Spoiler



1. Also man bekommt nicht die Dienerin sondern jemandanderen.
2. Man kann ein bisschen mit Atton rummachen
3. Man trifft auf Carth
4. Einige Dialoge sind anders.



Aslo ich würde auf alle Fälle als nächstes weiblich zocken. Zumindest wenn der Patch draussen ist. [/quote]


XXX man trifft auf Carth? Wann/ Wo / Wie das denn? Ist mir da was entgangen.  Eine Nachricht fand ich, nicht mehr...

Wer glaubt noch an den Patch?


----------



## LordKugelfisch (21. März 2005)

Kann sich eigentlich auch ne Liebesbeziehung zu der Dienerin entwickeln, so wie zu Bastila im ersten Teil? Das war bei mir nämlich net.


----------



## HanFred (21. März 2005)

LordKugelfisch am 21.03.2005 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sich eigentlich auch ne Liebesbeziehung zu der Dienerin entwickeln, so wie zu Bastila im ersten Teil? Das war bei mir nämlich net.


immerhin zieht sie sich ziemlich oft aus auf dem schiff *g*
ist doch auch was


----------



## Alinor (21. März 2005)

Warwumme am 21.03.2005 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> XXX man trifft auf Carth? Wann/ Wo / Wie das denn? Ist mir da was entgangen.  Eine Nachricht fand ich, nicht mehr...
> 
> Wer glaubt noch an den Patch?




ob man auf Carth trifft, hängt nicht davon ab, ob man jetzt weiblich oder männlich ist, sondern was für einen Revan man gewählt hat, Carth taucht bei einem weiblichen guten Revan und ich glaub auch bei einem männlichen guten Revan auf.

Außerdem kann man als weiblicher Spieler mit Atton sowie dem Jünger flirten, die eigentliche Liebesbeziehung wurde ja gestrichen

und nein, ich glaube nicht mehr an einen Patch, Inhaltspatch sowieso nicht, und ein "normaler" Patch braucht auch schon viel zu lange


Mit der Dienerin kann man auch eine "Liebesbeziehung" aufbauen, muss allerdings recht vorsichtig sein, die scheint sehr, sehr schnell eingeschnappt zu sein.

die weiblichen Portraits find ich um einiges besser als die männlichen. Wer will schon mit einem Jesus Jedi spielen ...

und als DS sehen sowieso alle ein wenig "krank" aus


----------



## ork1234 (22. März 2005)

Ja an nen Storypatch glaub ich eigentlich auch nicht mehr. ABer ein normaler, dass ist LucasArts seinen Kunden eigentlich noch schuldig. Denn das Game ist schon ziehmlich verbuggt. Aber etwas seltsam ist das schon ,dass der Patch schon so lang auf sich warten lässt  .


----------



## LordKugelfisch (22. März 2005)

Alinor am 21.03.2005 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ob man auf Carth trifft, hängt nicht davon ab, ob man jetzt weiblich oder männlich ist, sondern was für einen Revan man gewählt hat, Carth taucht bei einem weiblichen guten Revan und ich glaub auch bei einem männlichen guten Revan auf.



Kann es sein, dass du das meinst wo man mit Carth über so ein "Bildtelefon" (hab den Namen vergessen  ) spricht? Weil so richtig gegenüber gestandem hab ich ihm nie als ich es mit nem guten männlichen Charakter durchgespielt habe. Dieses Gespräch das ich gemeint habe hab ich auch nur gesehen jetzt wo ich den weibl. Char habe. Ich meine nicht die Stelle wo man Carth in dem Video mit den Typen auf dem Schiff reden sieht!


----------



## Alinor (22. März 2005)

LordKugelfisch am 22.03.2005 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Alinor am 21.03.2005 23:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab als Frau + weiblich, guter Revan gespielt, da hab ich ihn in einem der Appartments auf Telos getroffen


----------



## LordKugelfisch (23. März 2005)

Alinor am 22.03.2005 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> LordKugelfisch am 22.03.2005 17:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was meinst du eigentlich mit "guter Revan"?


----------



## Alinor (23. März 2005)

LordKugelfisch am 23.03.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du eigentlich mit "guter Revan"?



und wiedermal:

Das Geschlecht sowie die Gesinnung von Revan bestimmst du während des ERSTEN Dialoges mit Atton. Je nachdem, welche Antworten du wählst, ist Revan weiblich/männlich, gut/böse.


----------



## Feldhase (23. März 2005)

ork1234 am 21.03.2005 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> LordKugelfisch am 21.03.2005 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die weiblichen Charaktere sehen wirklich scheiße aus, vor allem wenn sie böse sind. Aber es ist ganz witzig wenn manche Crewmitglieder auf einen abfahren.
Der Feldhase


----------



## LordKugelfisch (24. März 2005)

Alinor am 23.03.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> LordKugelfisch am 23.03.2005 16:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja aber welche frage zielt denn darauf ob er gut oder böse war? Ich kenne nur die Frage ob männlich oder weiblich.


----------



## jetpackfreak (24. März 2005)

LordKugelfisch am 24.03.2005 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Alinor am 23.03.2005 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du sagst,dass er nach Korriban gegangen ist nachdem er Malak getötet hat ist er böse und bei der 2. Antwort(weiß nimma den inhalt) ist er gut


----------



## Alinor (24. März 2005)

Feldhase am 23.03.2005 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Die weiblichen Charaktere sehen wirklich scheiße aus, vor allem wenn sie böse sind. Aber es ist ganz witzig wenn manche Crewmitglieder auf einen abfahren.
> Der Feldhase




naja, abfahren?

als ich böse gespielt hab, wurde mir nur von allen Seiten gesagt, wie krank ich doch aussehe und es wurden sehr gemeine Vergleiche mit Kreia gezogen. *grrr*

wenn man gut spielt liegt einem der Jünger zu Füßen, als böse Verbannte is da nicht viel zu machen, zumindest wenn man sich selbst treu bleiben will.    (ok, wer will schon was mit dem Typen anfangen ...)

Aber Atton bekommt coole Augen, wenn er böse ist.


----------



## LordKugelfisch (2. April 2005)

jetpackfreak am 24.03.2005 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> LordKugelfisch am 24.03.2005 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was verändert sich denn alles wenn man so spielt das Revan gut war? Ich wusste das vorher net und hab daher beim ersten und zweiten durchspielen die antwort für den bösen revan gewählt. Hab keinen bock es jetzt schon wieder durchzuspielen.


----------



## Alinor (2. April 2005)

LordKugelfisch am 02.04.2005 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Was verändert sich denn alles wenn man so spielt das Revan gut war? Ich wusste das vorher net und hab daher beim ersten und zweiten durchspielen die antwort für den bösen revan gewählt. Hab keinen bock es jetzt schon wieder durchzuspielen.



man trifft dann nach der Ravager auf Carth (weibliche Revan) bzw. Carth & Bastila (männlicher Revan)

und das Sith Holocon auf Korriban ist nicht da


----------



## LordKugelfisch (3. April 2005)

Alinor am 02.04.2005 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> LordKugelfisch am 02.04.2005 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie ist es mit den Gesprächen über Revan z.B. mit Kreia?


----------



## Alinor (3. April 2005)

LordKugelfisch am 03.04.2005 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Alinor am 02.04.2005 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gibts nur unwesentliche Abänderungen. Soweit ich mich erinnere, hab die Dialoge mit Kreia nach dem ersten Mal spielen allerdings immer recht schnell überflogen, weil mir die alte Schachtel auf den Geist ging.
Ebenso ist es bei den anderen Charakteren. Kann dir allerdings nicht sagen, wie stark es sich bei HK-47 ändert.


----------

